# ACS Reference letter from Colleague



## nagpad (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi

I am staying in Australia on 457 from past 2 years. I want to take reference letter from my colleague who is in INDIA so that i can apply for ACS. Since i am not going to india Shortly, is there a way so that he can do on behalf of me on a stamp paper with notary and send it to me over courrier or is it compalisary that I should be present in India while taking this reference letter from Notary??


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

nagpad said:


> Hi I am staying in Australia on 457 from past 2 years. I want to take reference letter from my colleague who is in INDIA so that i can apply for ACS. Since i am not going to india Shortly, is there a way so that he can do on behalf of me on a stamp paper with notary and send it to me over courrier or is it compalisary that I should be present in India while taking this reference letter from Notary??


Yes that is possible since the notary is witnessing his declaration.


----------



## nagpad (Aug 3, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Yes that is possible since the notary is witnessing his declaration.


So he will sign in front of Notary and send to me in Australia then i can use that reference letter for ACS or do i also need to do any signature on he paper hear in front of any Notary in Australia?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

nagpad said:


> So he will sign in front of Notary and send to me in Australia then i can use that reference letter for ACS or do i also need to do any signature on he paper hear in front of any Notary in Australia?


Yes he can do that and send you the original. Make sure it has the seal SWORN TO BEFORE ME. Along with notary's seal.

This is not a reference letter per se. Reference letter is issued by a company on their letter head detailing your roles and responsibilities. As in your case , you take the route of statutory declaration if you are unable to get it. And also it is preferred to get it from your supervisor level or above.


----------



## nagpad (Aug 3, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Yes he can do that and send you the original. Make sure it has the seal SWORN TO BEFORE ME. Along with notary's seal.
> 
> This is not a reference letter per se. Reference letter is issued by a company on their letter head detailing your roles and responsibilities. As in your case , you take the route of statutory declaration if you are unable to get it. And also it is preferred to get it from your supervisor level or above.


Thanks for the reply. 
No, it would be tough to get from my supervisor as he is no more in that organisation, hence i am taking from my collegue who worked with me, we both were in same level and he is still in that organisation. Will this be an problem? Eventhrough my Supervisor is not in the same organisation now, can i still take his signature?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

nagpad said:


> Thanks for the reply. No, it would be tough to get from my supervisor as he is no more in that organisation, hence i am taking from my collegue who worked with me, we both were in same level and he is still in that organisation. Will this be an problem? Eventhrough my Supervisor is not in the same organisation now, can i still take his signature?


Same thing happened with me. I took a stat dec from my lead who is presently in another company. Try if you can ask him to sign. 

I will put the format here.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Same thing happened with me. I took a stat dec from my lead who is presently in another company. Try if you can ask him to sign.
> 
> I will put the format here.


*TO WHOM SO EVER IT MAY CONCERN​*
This is in reference to *ABC*(Emp-id -1111), who worked with *XYZ Technologies*, India, as a Full-Time employee from date x to date y as a <Your Role here>

Roles and responsibilities during his tenure with this organisation are as follows:

.. .. 
...

I am hereby declaring and certifying the above statements as true, For *ABC*, having worked with him as his <<Lead/Manager>> in this organisation. 

I wish him all the sucess and good health.

My employment details in XYZ Technologies, India were as below.'

Name:
Designation:
Relation:<<Eeither lead/Manager>>
Employee Id:
Email-id:<<Official email - id>>
Duration of employment: Date x to Date y.

I am currently not working with *XYZ Technologies*, India and here are my current employment details.

Current organisation:
Designation:
Official Email-Id
Personal Email id:
Contact Number:
Duration of employment: From Date x till date.

If you wish to know any further information you may contact me on the above given contact details. 


<<Signature and Date>>
<<Lead Name>>
Referee Signature and Date


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I worked in a company for 3 years. Then resigned and took a break for 5 months.
Again, joined the same company.

While submitting reference letters for ACS, I understand that I should get two separate letters though its from same company. But I would like to know the person giving me the reference letters have to be different or can be same.

pls help me out.

Thanks


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

jamesbng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I worked in a company for 3 years. Then resigned and took a break for 5 months.
> Again, joined the same company.
> ...


Hi James,

I am also in the same situation like you. Though I am in the same team both the times and my manager is also the same guy. Should I get two reference letters from the HR? or will one reference letter is enough mentioning the duration of work clearly? 

Thanks


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I am also in the same situation like you. Though I am in the same team both the times and my manager is also the same guy. Should I get two reference letters from the HR? or will one reference letter is enough mentioning the duration of work clearly?
> 
> Thanks


Did you get the answer to this question? I am also in similar kind of situation.


----------

